# Welcome to Stavbucks



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Here is my burgeoning "barista corner". I posted this in the Introductions section but this is a more appropriate place (I'm still finding my way around). I've got my eye on a second hand electric grinder on ebay at the moment, I hope I've got room if I win it. The wee Hario is the business though. Also on the shopping list is a little knockbox and most importantly some more beans - look how empty my jar is!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice setup you have. I would recommend keeping the coffee in its original packaging if it is resealable, squeezing the air out before closure. It looks like there are no cupboards to limit the height of your grinder which is good news. I can also recommend the motta tamp stand for tamping purposes.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for the advice. The cupboards are on the other side of the kitchen. I had to rearrange a bit, because the Gaggia wouldn't fit where I originally wanted it. But we never used to do much with this corner of the room anyway, so it's all mine! It's a good job there's no height restrictions as I've got an ebay bid on a grinder right now which I'm starting to think I may have underestimated how big it is. I'm sure I'll be adding more paraphinalia in the coming months, a cheap knock box might be my next purchase. I'd also really like a glass espresso cup (ideally with a handle and saucer). I like the idea of seeing my coffee, but I can't get used to the idea of drinking from a shot glass - too many Saturday night flashbacks I reckon!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Well, I did it. I've just ordered an Iberital MC2 off Happy Donkey. The next bit of learning will proceed very soon. I'll update the photo when it comes.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Great news. It may take some time to get your grinder set, but once in the right area its just a matter of tweaks.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

It does not take long for upgradetius to set in!


----------

